# Cats Eat Birds Right?



## billtrout (Oct 28, 2011)

I heard racket out by my place so i checked. A couple of crows attacking a cat, the cat was cowering from the Birds!!
I figured he could use some help. One crow down and the rest gone.
The cat now has a crow lunch. Wrist rocket 1 crows 0.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

I've watched mockingbirds tormenting the crap out of cats. Brave little birds, but alas, that crow never saw it coming did he? Nice shot and good save for the cat.


----------



## billtrout (Oct 28, 2011)

Nope, he saw nothing.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

I have seen crows attacking cats and other things like dogs lol ,, but a person with a catapult is one thing they tend to stay away from lol


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

i'd of shot the cat bloody horrible things lol


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Great story sure it looked cool also .


----------



## billtrout (Oct 28, 2011)

I've got a soft spot for cats and i've known this one for six years. I still think he is part chicken!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Now you have seen an example of why a flock or mob of crows is called a murder.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I understand you rescuing a friend. But I admit to having a soft spot for crows. I feed them everyday as I walk my dog. Quite a flock follows me along and gathers at my house when I return. Personally, I think crows are smarter than cats.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I would have helped the Crows. My Indian name (given me by John Henry) is Crow Foot. My Neighbers cat comes over to my lot and kills anything that moves, lizards, song birds, and etc. He don't eat anything, but just kills and leaves lay. -- Tex


----------



## billtrout (Oct 28, 2011)

Charles:
I agree crow's are one of the smartest birds in the animal kingdom.
I also have soft spot for crows, also for tree rats, I've had both as pets over the years.
I love all wild creatures. I used too have pigeons also, very easy to train bird and loyal.
If there is a next time i will use somthing a little softer than 3/8th lead. ( airsoft BB'S )


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

I´d not dare shoot a crow, for me they´re too hard to tell from ravens. and ravens are said to be Odins messengers.
So not to get too spiritual, since i don´t know who´ll preside the final judgement, may it be Jesus, Buddha, Allah, Jehovah.... ( those for majority vote) i´d rather not mess with Odin. get it?


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

[sub]great shot and very considerate of you to help out the cat.[/sub]


----------

